# Inspiration...



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Seen these before but not sure if it was here...

Here is some inspiration to anyone that likes automotive photography


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Damon - some great pics there!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice one, thanks for sharing!


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Very good shots, annyone have any ideas what has been done to them? they all look like HDR shots..


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

it says 'no special effects' and all done in camera.

I have an article on the guy in the latest Calumet brochure, with a 4 page interview and review of his techniques etc. Was planning to read it later tonight...


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> it says 'no special effects' and all done in camera.
> 
> I have an article on the guy in the latest Calumet brochure, with a 4 page interview and review of his techniques etc. Was planning to read it later tonight...


Be interested to see it mate if you could scan it in or let me know what the gist of it was...:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Damon, have you been reading this months Digital SLR Photgraphy magazine per chance!?!?

Glad you posted that link as I've been meaning too for the past 2 weeks but keeps going from my mind!

His work is superb.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> Damon, have you been reading this months Digital SLR Photgraphy magazine per chance!?!?
> 
> Glad you posted that link as I've been meaning too for the past 2 weeks but keeps going from my mind!
> 
> His work is superb.


I havent, but did get a copy of the new catalogue from Calumet, and he has a 4 page spread and interview in there 

Given up with photography mags as they all just churn out the same stuff year after year....

it is great stuff isnt it  Really been getting the camera out again the last few months, since a trip to the Alps and a few other places. Got >1000 pics of the Veyron detail last weekend as well and have been experimenting with timelapse work. I also have a craving to try some images with my camera mounted on the outside of the car in motion, but the weather has been too poor. I have the mount but not tried it yet


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the pics and the write up of the Veyron!

Yep, gotta admit it, but walking around with a camera in front of your face gets addictive! had a couple of sessions this week and kinda end up getting carried away (and late home from work doing timed exposure shots outside my unit!).
I thought I was getting better and then I click the link and see Tim Wallaces pics and then it puts all all back into perspective as I realise there's a huge difference between an enthusiastic togger and a pro.
I seem to find it hard to find somewhere good to take a picture, yet he seems to be able to make a picture from almost anywhere.
Ahh well, the wife is away this weekend on some hen weekend thingy so will be out tomorrow and then the classic car show on Sunday so will be giving the Nikon some heavy use!


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

technics100 said:


> Very good shots, annyone have any ideas what has been done to them? they all look like HDR shots..


it def looks like HDR shots and some of the colouring work appears photoshop aided from this end but if the guy claims he has achieved this all purely with camera clout and skill,then hats off to him.
regardless of how he got them(and id love to know) he clearly has a ton of skill and a gift for composition


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks

how do you get pictures like this ?










always wondered


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you sir.

I just love the R8 in that colour - if it's real that is!!



nudda said:


> thanks
> 
> how do you get pictures like this ?
> 
> ...


Layers, filters, levels and after effects software I reckon - Photoshop springs to mind. Hopefully try it in the near future.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

awesome pictures


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

spooj said:


> it def looks like HDR shots and some of the colouring work appears photoshop aided from this end but if *the guy claims he has achieved this all purely with camera clout and skill*,then hats off to him.
> regardless of how he got them(and id love to know) he clearly has a ton of skill and a gift for composition


There is simply no way this guy has achieved those images "in Camera".
This is a very good example of flawless post-processing technique (digital or analogue).
If he is claiming straight out of camera results, he is blatantly lying; not even film has that much dynamic range.
Great images tho. :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice find!! Some stunning photos.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I actually don't like most of those, and I can't really tell you why. 

I think it's to do with the processed appearance... maybe, yes, you can get some of this when using off-camera flash, but the selectiveness is heavy.... the 2008 A4 shot is probably possible, but you'd need a serious snoot on the (nicely diffused) flash.....don't know and don't really feel like proving it right now. 

Don't like that the "aston on ice" has no snow in the treads and ice is never that flat, even a frozen lake has texture. Plus there's no snow on the trees and the ice is still able to support a car?? If this is real, I'd really, really like to know where it is 

Bret


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> There is simply no way this guy has achieved those images "in Camera".
> This is a very good example of flawless post-processing technique (digital or analogue).
> If he is claiming straight out of camera results, he is blatantly lying; not even film has that much dynamic range.
> Great images tho. :thumb:


I think he means no blending etc and special effects eg techniques that utilise only the info from the original RAW files


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

those photos are amazing!!! just need a nice sunndy say so i canget some insaine hdr shots going on !


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> There is simply no way this guy has achieved those images "in Camera".
> This is a very good example of flawless post-processing technique (digital or analogue).
> If he is claiming straight out of camera results, he is blatantly lying; not even film has that much dynamic range.
> Great images tho. :thumb:


That said, Tim Wallace is one of the countries most repsected photographers.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> That said, Tim Wallace is one of the countries most repsected photographers.


look at the image of the Bentley above, I like to bring your attention to the reflection of the sky on the front panel and the windscreen. The sky is blown out and without detail. Moreover, is gray, devoid of the yellow-brown hues that makes this image so striking. It is obvious the image has been post processed to achieve the "Look".
Is he talented? yes... but as a fellow photographer, lying is not going to earn him my respect.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

that could have easily been achieved using a gradient filter as well.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> that could have easily been achieved using a gradient filter as well.


Sorry I don't buy.
The gradient filter would have reached on to the windscreen, and the sky reflection there is blown out and gray. Also look at the tyre rubber and asphalt below the wheel, is way too dark in comparison. I don't care how good your snout is, it is going to bleed a little light on the surroundings...not so in this image.
Make no mistake, the image has been heavily processed.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I think he means no blending etc and special effects eg techniques that utilise only the info from the original RAW files


Look at the windshield, you can see the driver side window through it... the sky there is gray... I like to see the camera that did that :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't see how he could have done that in camera TBH.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

That's because He didn't :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I would say i'm 99% sure it has been messed with in photoshop, but then if you've got enough time and patience i wouldn't like to rule out 100% that he managed to do it with a lot of lights and filters etc.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I would say i'm 99% sure it has been messed with in photoshop, but then if you've got enough time and patience i wouldn't like to rule out 100% that he managed to do it with a lot of lights and filters etc.


Look at my reply to Bigpikle 4 post above.. that should take care of that pesky 1%


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

you ain't letting this one lie are you?!


surely there's more important things in life!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> you ain't letting this one lie are you?!
> 
> surely there's more important things in life!


imagine someone passed off a quattro as completely original, then you discovered it had infact had a full restoration... In photography lying about not post processing your images is kind of the same, so that's why it's quite a big deal to people who are in to photography.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> imagine someone passed off a quattro as completely original, then you discovered it had infact had a full restoration... In photography lying about not post processing your images is kind of the same, so that's why it's quite a big deal to people who are in to photography.


lol! sounds like you've stuck yer head round the door at the quattro forum!:lol:

Private joke but that has happened recently and it all came to a head the other day!

It actually ended up with legal proceedings taking place though!

I thought it was rather amusing though to be honest, watching a few grown men get all annoyed and upset!
Life's too short!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

The problem here Coxy, is not just that I feel that Mr Wallace is (mistakenly) taking me for a sap... but that he is taking thousands of people for a ride...
Can you imagine... you ask Mr Wallace which camera he used ... and he says "oh I use a Nikon" (or any other brand for that matter).. can you see where this is going... It ends with Nikon service centre staff having a laugh at you, and with you being embarrassed when you realise that the image was processed and there is nothing wrong with your camera... That's why it is a big deal when you lie about not processing your images.
As you so well put it, life is too short for people to waste their time... But I am all for saving people not just their time, but a potentially embarrassing situation too.


----------

